# The last 5 minutes of Das Lied von der Erde....



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

...is quite simply the most moving passage in music. I listened to it last night for the first time in a year and I lost it. When the melody is first introduced about 10 minutes into Der Abscheid, I get emotional, but when it returns in the last 5 minutes, I have an outer body experience. Nothing else can do this for me.

Sorry to make a whole thread about it. I've been really emotional about it all day, wanted to share it with you. LOL


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I have to agree with you that it is simply incredible, but its no the only thing that does it for me.
Also, its unfair to credit the last 5 minutes only. Without the rest of the movement (at least) it just doesnt work.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree, it's the whole movement, but if you zoom in on the last 5 minutes its as if Mahler found something in music that's so rare and so sacred - more sacred to me than any sacred music I've heard.

The 9th is the only piece of music I love more.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

DavidMahler said:


> as if Mahler found something in music that's so rare and so sacred - more sacred to me than any sacred music I've heard.


Very well put. Anyone who criticises Mahler for bombast and extroversion should listen to this.

Maybe a good idea to get some audio in this thread, one of the better recordings Ive heard:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The whole composition is phenomenal, the last movement even better. I will always have a soft spot for the version of Kathleen Ferrier, especially as she perished from cancer just a year later.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> The whole composition is phenomenal, the last movement even better. I will always have a soft spot for the version of Kathleen Ferrier, especially as she perished from cancer just a year later.


which pressing of Ferrier is the one you know/like?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Patzak/Ferrier/Wiener Philharmoniker/Walter (Decca, 1952, 61 min).


----------

